# Pictures Thread



## casportpony

A thread for people to practice posting pictures.


----------



## casportpony

Okay, I'll go first...


----------



## MikeLM




----------



## casportpony

Mike those are adorable! How big are they?


----------



## MikeLM

casportpony said:


> Mike those are adorable! How big are they?



That was over eight weeks ago when they were first born, 3-4 pounds.


----------



## campingshaws

This is way easier than BYC, at least mobile. And look, there's a goat!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs




----------



## casportpony

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> View attachment 32540 View attachment 32542 View attachment 32543


Adorable, what breeds are they?


----------



## casportpony

campingshaws said:


> This is way easier than BYC, at least mobile. And look, there's a goat!
> View attachment 32533


They are so cute!


----------



## casportpony

MikeLM said:


> That was over eight weeks ago when they were first born, 3-4 pounds.


Is that small for a newborn goat?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

casportpony said:


> Adorable, what breeds are they?


2 lops, Holland I believe, Whiskey, a buck, the whiter one, and Pickles the doe, and a lionhead doe named Pokey, she's dark so hard to photograph, I have one more lionhead who is even darker, Spook, I guess it's time to pull out the camera with a flash. They are my newest interest.


----------



## holm25

Said I wouldn't join but I did...


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

holm25 said:


> View attachment 32561
> 
> Said I wouldn't join but I did...


What breed?


----------



## holm25

He is a Welsummer/Australorp cross. Sold him and have his kids and grandbabies around now


----------



## mustangrooster

Well, mine is working.....its so much easier to post pics----im loving that part about BYH!


----------



## chickens really

How do you get the pictures the proper size?....


----------



## WVduckchick

Multi images at one time! I love it!!


----------



## mustangrooster

chickens really said:


> How do you get the pictures the proper size?....



Here:   https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-post-pictures-on-byh.35901/


----------



## mustangrooster

WVduckchick said:


> Multi images at one time! I love it!!
> View attachment 32671
> View attachment 32672 View attachment 32673 View attachment 32674





I LOVE that idea for a duck coop, (that is a duck coop, right?) Very creative. Love the dug in boat.


----------



## aart

campingshaws said:


> This is way easier than BYC, at least mobile. And look, there's a goat!
> View attachment 32533


Seems to be on laptop too.



chickens really said:


> How do you get the pictures the proper size?....


Not sure...something to play with.
Well you can choose thumbnail or full image when using 'upload file' to insert pics.
Not sure you can use any other size.......wonder what will happen to the plethora of pics I have over at BYC??
All this learning is hurting my brain.


----------



## aart

Trying to post a previously posted pic...hmmm, WTF are they?
Off to research that!


----------



## chickens really

Here I go again....

Holy Cow....I did it!!!


----------



## WVduckchick

mustangrooster said:


> I LOVE that idea for a duck coop, (that is a duck coop, right?) Very creative. Love the dug in boat.



Thanks! Pretty clever of my hubby, I think. It was junk for actual boating, but the ducks love it.


----------



## chickens really

aart said:


> Seems to be on laptop too.
> 
> Not sure...something to play with.
> Well you can choose thumbnail or full image when using 'upload file' to insert pics.
> Not sure you can use any other size.......wonder what will happen to the plethora of pics I have over at BYC??
> All this learning is hurting my brain.
> 
> View attachment 32675 View attachment 32675





My Brain hurts from all this learning.....I read though that all our pictures will be saved at home on BYC....


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

Very ambitious broody!  Waiting for me to move a RIR off her nest of eggs lol.


----------



## MikeLM

casportpony said:


> Is that small for a newborn goat?



No, Nigerian Dwarfs should be between 2 and 5 pounds.


----------



## MikeLM

campingshaws said:


> This is way easier than BYC, at least mobile. And look, there's a goat!
> View attachment 32533




GOAT!


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

Well apparently I need to read some more....  I want to go home!


----------



## Yoopergirl1211




----------



## chickens really

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> Well apparently I need to read some more....  I want to go home!


I am right behind you....The Coop and new shiny Roosts will be ready soon........


----------



## Akrnaf2

*FIGAROOOO!!*


----------



## aart

chickens really said:


> I am right behind you....The Coop and new shiny Roosts will be ready soon.......


But you do know that the 'new BYC' is going to work almost identically to this BYH forum?? Why we are here to 'practice'.


----------



## chickens really

aart said:


> But you do know that the 'new BYC' is going to work almost identically to this BYH forum?? Why we are here to 'practice'.




Well I read our Coop will be similar but will be changing over the next few months....As they continue to revamp our Coop....

Do not ask where I read this because I could never find it again if I wanted too?........I sure can not understand why we are sent here to learn when BYC will be basically like the old one?......


----------



## WVduckchick

chickens really said:


> Well I read our Coop will be similar but will be changing over the next few months....As they continue to revamp our Coop....
> 
> Do not ask where I read this because I could never find it again if I wanted too?........I sure can not understand why we are sent here to learn when BYC will be basically like the old one?......



I think it will "look" like the old one, but behave like this one.  Functions will be more similar to this one, but the layout, arrangement of forums, etc, will be like they were.


----------



## chickens really

I


WVduckchick said:


> I think it will "look" like the old one, but behave like this one.  Functions will be more similar to this one, but the layout, arrangement of forums, etc, will be like they were.




Im so confused.......I guess we will see once we are all able to get back to the Coop too Roost....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> Multi images at one time! I love it!!
> View attachment 32671
> View attachment 32672 View attachment 32673 View attachment 32674


  LOL, love the call yard!!! Looks great!!



Yoopergirl1211 said:


> View attachment 32691


 OMG!!!! that is hilarious!!!



WVduckchick said:


> I think it will "look" like the old one, but behave like this one.  Functions will be more similar to this one, but the layout, arrangement of forums, etc, will be like they were.


 X2


----------



## campingshaws

Liz! And Mike! NOW FINALLY I have muscovy eggs. I was not expecting them to be so green? This is my third one, all three found in places outside the coop while the layers were still locked up. 




 
Clockwise from green egg: muscovy, leghorn, banty cochin, new laying banty cochin, and giant cochin (Mae West).


----------



## DwayneNLiz

campingshaws said:


> Liz! And Mike! NOW FINALLY I have muscovy eggs. I was not expecting them to be so green? This is my third one, all three found in places outside the coop while the layers were still locked up.
> 
> View attachment 32737
> Clockwise from green egg: muscovy, leghorn, banty cochin, new laying banty cochin, and giant cochin (Mae West).


thats awesome!!! my duck eggs are very green, some may end up white


----------



## casportpony

MikeLM said:


> No, Nigerian Dwarfs should be between 2 and 5 pounds.


Thanks! I know nothing about goats, so that's why I asked.


----------



## FishMtFarm




----------



## Memphis

Practicing!!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Memphis said:


> Practicing!!
> View attachment 32819


Make her stop staring at me.


----------



## WVduckchick

FishMtFarm said:


> View attachment 32805 View attachment 32806



I love broody and baby pics! 
adorable!


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## TattooedChicks

I'll practice with pics of my new buddy "Dime", an OEGB who until recently wanted nothing to do with me. Wish I'd recorded the cute chatter she made too. Can anyone here translate chicken-speak?


----------



## Frazzemrat1

My daughter asked me to take this pic last night.  This is one of our older buff brahmas...  Hoping hen, of course, but we'll see.  She's 3-4 weeks at this point.


----------



## Dozclan12

How adorable!


----------



## sunflour

Hey "drag and drop works for Mac"


----------



## lilwildrabbit

I am guessiing with all the chicks outside I was finished hatching this year but nope! Just had to do it one more time!!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

All 


TattooedChicks said:


> I'll practice with pics of my new buddy "Dime", an OEGB who until recently wanted nothing to do with me. Wish I'd recorded the cute chatter she made too. Can anyone here translate chicken-speak?
> 
> View attachment 32953 View attachment 32954


I know in chicken speak is jojo and coco


----------



## Treerooted




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Akrnaf2

Who needs BOTOX?  Ha? Sorry could not hoped it!


----------



## aart

Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 33685
> Who needs BOTOX?  Ha? Sorry could not hoped it!


...and a shave?


----------



## 2MorrosDream

My newest bsbies...Swedish Flower Hens.


----------



## aart

aart said:


> But you do know that the 'new BYC' is going to work almost identically to this BYH forum?? Why we are here to 'practice'.





chickens really said:


> Well I read our Coop will be similar but will be changing over the next few months....As they continue to revamp our Coop....
> 
> Do not ask where I read this because I could never find it again if I wanted too?........I sure can not understand why we are sent here to learn when BYC will be basically like the old one?......





casportpony said:


> The new BYC will be powered by Xenforo, and as a member of 4 other forums that are powered by Xenforo, I'd have to say yes. There will probably be slight differences, but the basic picture posting "tools" seem to be the same on the four sites I post at (the sister sites, a cat forum, and a motorcycle forum).


Yes, I MQ'd reference post.


----------



## casportpony

@aart , sorry, guess I should have quoted @chickens really.


----------



## casportpony

chickens really said:


> Well I read our Coop will be similar but will be changing over the next few months....As they continue to revamp our Coop....
> 
> Do not ask where I read this because I could never find it again if I wanted too?........I sure can not understand why we are sent here to learn when BYC will be basically like the old one?......


The new BYC will be powered by Xenforo, and as a member of 4 other forums that are powered by Xenforo, I'd have the new BYC will behave very much like BYH, TEG, and the other sites, so if one cannot figure out how to post pictures here, they won't be able to post them at the new BYC. There will probably be slight differences, but the basic picture posting "tools" seem to be the same on the four sites I post at (the sister sites, a cat forum, and a motorcycle forum).

Does that make sense? I haven't had my coffee yet. 

Anyway, I also thought it would be fun to have a thread for people to post random pictures.


----------



## TAH




----------



## casportpony

testing loading large file (4.5 mb)


----------



## TAH




----------



## Akrnaf2

Bambi and dinner?


----------



## aart

casportpony said:


> @aart , sorry, guess I should have quoted @chickens really.


No Problemo


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> Bambi and dinner?


----------



## casportpony

aart said:


> No Problemo


Thanks!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> Bambi and dinner?
> View attachment 33744


----------



## Akrnaf2

casportpony said:


>





Turtle Rock Farm said:


>



Something that I said?


----------



## Akrnaf2

I miss Ken, chickenCanoe, kristin  and other friends.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> I miss Ken, chickenCanoe, kristin  and other friends.


Ditto


----------



## CABINHOLLOWNC

Nice...it is pretty simple to do...as long as y'all can see them...LOL?


----------



## casportpony

CABINHOLLOWNC said:


> Nice...it is pretty simple to do...as long as y'all can see them...LOL?
> View attachment 34020 View attachment 34021 View attachment 34022


Lovely!


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## casportpony

Dozclan12 said:


> View attachment 34078


Adorable!


----------



## Frazzemrat1

I had my chicks outside for the first time yesterday.  Only out for a little bit, cause it was still chilly here in New England...


----------



## Pstock44

Hello! We know there's food up there!


----------



## Dozclan12

Schnauzers!   Love them.  We have a Schnoodle.  He is getting so old.     It will be sad to see him go.  I have been looking at mini Schnauzers..man, they are expensive!


----------



## Pstock44

Dozclan12 said:


> Schnauzers!   Love them.  We have a Schnoodle.  He is getting so old.     It will be sad to see him go.  I have been looking at mini Schnauzers..man, they are expensive!



They can be. The two in front are half siblings, 3 years apart. We got Abby (the dark gray one) then adopted Gunner ( light gray) a year later, he just needed a new home. The black one is Apollo, my son and his wife's puppy. They vary in price around here from about $400 on up. They are great dogs for a small breed, I tend to like bigger dogs myself but these are my wife's favorite.

Here's our other two boys, Bear and Smokey.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

Pretty boys.


----------



## Dozclan12

Pstock44 said:


> They can be. The two in front are half siblings, 3 years apart. We got Abby (the dark gray one) then adopted Gunner ( light gray) a year later, he just needed a new home. The black one is Apollo, my son and his wife's puppy. They vary in price around here from about $400 on up. They are great dogs for a small breed, I tend to like bigger dogs myself but these are my wife's favorite.
> 
> Here's our other two boys, Bear and Smokey.
> View attachment 34515
> 
> View attachment 34518



Oh, your big dogs are beautiful!  I am also a lover of larger dogs.  I am on my third Golden Retriever.   I have had 2 boys, and now my first girl.  They are such great loving dogs.   
The price around here for Schnauzers...start at 900..go up to 3,500!  

Here is my first Golden R.  Grizz


 
Here is my 2nd Golden R.  Toby




Here is my girl today.  Missy 


 

Here is my Schnoodle  Ziggy..getting old.   


 
Ziggy with a haircut!  Looks like a different dog.  




Last but not least, our other little dog.   Brody  He's a Dachshund, piebald in coloring.


----------



## Frazzemrat1

Since we're doing dogs for a moment...  This is my huskey Hailey, that I need to keep well away from the chickens as she has a very high prey drive...

This is our cairn terrier mix, Flynn, who we're hoping will learn to leave the girls alone...


And, this is my old lady that left us a year ago.  Frazzem was a rat terrier who was 18.  She had gone senile, deaf, blind and dealt with renal failure and some sort of cancer before she went.  I kept her as happy and comfortable as possible, but still miss her every day.  This pic is two years old, after she had to have the last of her teeth removed.  Never realized how much their teeth kept their tongue in their mouths, until this...


----------



## Pstock44

Dogs are so wonderful, probably the most loyal companions ever. They'll work their hearts out for you or just be there for you whenever you need them to be. It's always so hard when we lose them, they're so much like kids.

Frazzemrat: Sometimes their teeth don't always keep their tongues in, Smokey does this all the time. I think his tongue is to heavy. Lol


----------



## Dozclan12

Aww, I love the photos of the dogs.  It's so hard when it's time to put one down..or lose them.  Lost my Toby, right in front of me.  Freak accident right in our back yard...only 4 yrs. old.  Man that was hard!   
Now, our Shcnoodle has all of these big ol tumors that keep getting bigger, and more of them.  They are just lypoma, but they are causing a real problem in his neck and leg area.  We know about these, first Golden R. Grizz had them.  My husband has them!  Take them out, they come back.  So, just watching our little guy closely.


----------



## Pstock44

Dozclan12 said:


> Aww, I love the photos of the dogs.  It's so hard when it's time to put one down..or lose them.  Lost my Toby, right in front of me.  Freak accident right in our back yard...only 4 yrs. old.  Man that was hard!
> Now, our Shcnoodle has all of these big ol tumors that keep getting bigger, and more of them.  They are just lypoma, but they are causing a real problem in his neck and leg area.  We know about these, first Golden R. Grizz had them.  My husband has them!  Take them out, they come back.  So, just watching our little guy closely.



Thank you for the comment on the pics. So sorry to hear about your dogs and husband. Hope they both do well for a long time to come.


----------



## Finnie

Here's my dog pics. And, I'm loving how easy it is to post multiple photos!


----------



## Dozclan12

A Lassie dog.  I had one as a child, and then again as a teen.  Very very sweet dogs.  Then you have long hair dachshund.   

I got another baby yesterday!  Not a baby. I'm getting too old to take on a pup.  I was just going to start looking.  Really didn't expect to find and older dog, with all of the things that I was looking for in one.  Went to the shelter and looked.  Then, there was someone going to a feed store with some dogs.  This girl was there.  5 yrs. old.  Very laid back. I really didn't have a certain breed in mind.  Never thought I would care about getting a ****zu.  Or however you spell that..lol.  But she won me over.  I have a dog named Missy, this dog had been called Misty.  Too close..so we named her Abby.  She is getting it already!  She looks like something out of Star Wars, an E-Wok maybe?  Took me a min. to get used to those bug eyes.  



 


She loves getting up on the pillows.  



lol..she's quite the begger if you are eating something!


----------

